# Bow season hit list



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lets pass the time before the opener! Everyone show a pic of your hit list deer and the county it is in!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Victoria county, possibly a target









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

A bunch of does, honestly.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lots of trash and does that need to go here as well that will prob be first to go as usual 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

This one is at the top of the list. There are a few others but nothing crazy big. Not too bad for Brazoria county.


----------

